# Coalbrookdale Stove



## fibes (Jul 16, 2012)

Can anyone give information on a Coalbrookdale Severn wood stove.

rick


----------



## begreen (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a wiki article link about Coalbrookdale:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Coalbrookdale/

There's not too much info on this side of the pond, but here's a link to a UK review site:
http://www.whatstove.co.uk/coalbrookdale/coalbrookdale-severn-stove.html

Are you looking for one as a coal or wood burner? If coal, have you tried the forums at www.nepacrossroads.com?


----------



## fibes (Jul 17, 2012)

Not looking for one , my daughter bought a home and the stove was left. Want to know if it is a stove someone would want to use. My daughter has no use for it.


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2012)

fibes said:


> Not looking for one , my daughter bought a home and the stove was left. Want to know if it is a stove someone would want to use. My daughter has no use for it.


 
Depending on the condition of the stove, it may still have good value. How much is hard to say without seeing it. We would have to have pictures of exterior and interior to be of greater assistance.

If you want to give it away, post in the Articles for Sale forum. It should go quickly.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/articles-for-sale-wanted-etc.10/


----------



## webbie (Jul 18, 2012)

They are nice stoves for wood burning - short burn times, but nice heat.
They also burn hard coal decently.

You should surely be able to give it away for the hauling or even sell it if you want to go through the trouble of doing so.

The classified here, ebay and craigslist all work well for selling stoves.


----------

